# p0171 . I know it has been covered but I have more questions



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Yes sir - PCV diaphragm is busted and that's causing an unmetered air leak. 

There's a newly designed replacement valve cover to replace that style PCV valve that *should* last longer.


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

I swear someone had a very similar video of this posted somewhere on here. I can't remember for the life of me where I saw this but I think it was a simple fix. I hope someone else is able to chime in as this is not my area of expertise.


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

HA HA looks like Jblackburn was here at the same time


----------



## JayGord (Jun 3, 2014)

where can I purchase this new style valve cover?... this is what I was able to find and will be ordering soon 55573746. GM. COVER. Engine Valve Rocker & Camshaft. ENGINE ASM-1.4L L4 PART 2 CYLINDER HEAD & RELATED PARTS.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

iTz SADISTIK said:


> I swear someone had a very similar video of this posted somewhere on here. I can't remember for the life of me where I saw this but I think it was a simple fix. I hope someone else is able to chime in as this is not my area of expertise.


He sure did - Brian S. He's active on the Facebook group - can't remember his forum username.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

worst part is that second video is the newer designed part.



EDIT: more info

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/129-...-replace-valve-camshaft-cover-1-4l-turbo.html


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

JayGord said:


> where can I purchase this new style valve cover?... this is what I was able to find and will be ordering soon 55573746. GM. COVER. Engine Valve Rocker & Camshaft. ENGINE ASM-1.4L L4 PART 2 CYLINDER HEAD & RELATED PARTS.


That's it. The older part was taken out of circulation.


----------



## JayGord (Jun 3, 2014)

Directions?? man I just pull **** apart and hope for the best.... haha. good write up.


spacedout said:


> worst part is that second video is the newer designed part.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SneakerFix (Jul 28, 2013)

It's covered under the emssions 8year/80k so just take it to the dealer


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

Not to get off track here but you said "My work pays for my oil changes every 3000 and tires every 30000miles" and yet you take it to Midas?????


----------



## Trinkah (May 3, 2014)

I was thinking the same thing. After my Midas experienced with a Grand Am, I wouldn't let those chuckle heads work on a lawnmower.


----------



## JayGord (Jun 3, 2014)

SneakerFix said:


> It's covered under the emssions 8year/80k so just take it to the dealer





Vetterin said:


> Not to get off track here but you said "My work pays for my oil changes every 3000 and tires every 30000miles" and yet you take it to Midas?????


I can answer and respond to both of these with the same answer. First, no warranty for me. Reconstructed(reconditioned) title. I buy cars cheap and repair them myself. Did this with my wife's Civic about 3 years ago, bought it for $200, fixed it for $800 and car is now at 170--- miles. No issues yet, runs beautifully. 
Secondly, I take my car to where ever is closest and open that works with my work schedule. I am home maybe 1 to 4 days a month, and typically it is a Sunday. With my job, I service high production machinery in the Northeast, from PA up to Canada. My typical work day, wether it is "local" (local is within 3hrs of home) or not, starts around 4:30-5:00am and ends around 6:30-7:00pm so it is hard to find a decent place with hours that work for me. Typically it is easier for me to do the work myself, in the hotel parking lot, or at the customers facility when i'm off the clock. 
Hope this helps both of you to understand the reasoning I do what I do, rough life but someone has to live it 

But back on topic. I am still looking for a definative answer on these questions from original post.. 
*"My question is how can I absolutely be sure it is the PCV? it is supposed to constantly suck air in? I took video of myself passing my finger across the valve and it feels like it is sucking air in.... should it be sucking air? blowing air? or not moving air at all?" 
*I just want to wave down another cruze driving down the road and ask "hey, let check your engine out?" to compare.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

There should not be any air whatsoever coming from that valve.


----------



## WhiteAndBright (Mar 4, 2013)

I had mine go out on my 12 ltz around 52k.. Positive it is your pcv.. Search around on here, Andrei (Xtreme) did a how to write up on how to replace your valve cover. Iirc it took him about 30 min to do it..


----------



## JayGord (Jun 3, 2014)

jblackburn said:


> There should not be any air whatsoever coming from that valve.


Thank you for the answer Sir... driving today, the light came on every 100 miles, ordered new cover. 



WhiteAndBright said:


> I had mine go out on my 12 ltz around 52k.. Positive it is your pcv.. Search around on here, Andrei (Xtreme) did a how to write up on how to replace your valve cover. Iirc it took him about 30 min to do it..


speedout gave me a link in response #7 on step by step guide, but it is anything hard, been doing work to my own cars for 15years now.

Thank you everyone for the information


----------



## SneakerFix (Jul 28, 2013)

To find the leak get a can of brake clean and spary the area idle should drop


----------



## JayGord (Jun 3, 2014)

What has been nice is while I am waiting for my new cover, I just keep resetting the code everytime it comes on and the car runs perfect for 100-150miles before it comes back on... reset, repeat,


----------

